# Stress Zyme to help with water change



## dadygee (Apr 16, 2003)

I recently moved across the country and no matter what I do I can not get the Ph in the water to be exactly the same as it was at my old place. I have a 12 inch black P and he seems very shocky with the new water. ie resting on the bottom of the tank, listing to the side, and sometimes maintaining a position with his tail up and his nose pointing down into the gravel.

The water here naturally has a ph of 7.8 so I am using Seachem discuss buffer to keep the ph down around 6.4. This has been going on for about 2 days. Should I buy some sort of Stree coat to help him out? Needless to say I am very worried.


----------

